# Slither.io



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2016)

MMO carnivorous Snake 

Tremendous fun. Only two controls, really. Directional, and boost.

Boost is the key to killing other snakes. (That, and incompetence).

There is no penalty for death (other than insta-restart).

There are huge incentives for overly-ambitious aggressive play (particularly when tiny).

The joys of killing and attempting to eat a four-figure snake when you are only double-digits are tremendous.

(As are the joys of successfully negotiating a feeding frenzy - the 'successful' bit is rare.)

slither.io

Edit: also available on iOS (and, I assume, android?!) Where I first found it. And, IMO, works better on touch screens.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2016)

10,946 motherfucker. Hell yeah.


----------



## Opera Buffa (May 20, 2016)

5025.

If I can just get into the top ten, I can stop playing


----------



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> 5025.
> 
> If I can just get into the top ten, I can stop playing


I nailed a 13,000 earlier this avo.

Surviving feeding frenzies is the unlikely key!

(I found one 5,000er fully encircling another 5,000er. The circling one upfucked and died, but the encircled one didn't react swiftly enough - and God only knows how, I managed to eat the entirety of the entrails of the encircler, thereby becoming the encircler myself; followed by then killing and eating his intended victim).

Insta-10k


----------



## Opera Buffa (May 20, 2016)

The joy as a minnow, taking down some big fucker, is worth all the frustration.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> The joy as a minnow, taking down some big fucker, is worth all the frustration.


It totally is. One of my happiest moments was a respawn next to a 3,000er (or summat) followed by an insta-suicide lunge that miraculously paid off.

This is the product of selective memory, though - I must've tried that five dozen times, and that's probably the only occasion that's worked 

Incompetence undergirds some of the most enjoyable games 

edit: just now. 3,979. Taken out by, I swear, a 20


----------



## blairsh (May 20, 2016)

10,377  7/560, on my third attempt.

I like it more than agar.io

Goodbye Friday night


----------



## Opera Buffa (May 20, 2016)

Feels slightly obscene doing this to people. Tighter and tighter, with all the pitilessness of nature.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> Feels slightly obscene doing this to people. Tighter and tighter, with all the pitilessness of nature.


The joy of being in the middle centres on the mad dash for your encircler's face during the half-second they're vulnerable whilst tightening.

I've seen 'nuff occasions where this didn't work out well for the daddy!


----------



## Edward Kelly (May 20, 2016)

Some of the fuckers are huge ! I think I got to almost 200 at one stage


----------



## camouflage (May 22, 2016)

This game is fone-crack.


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

What are the keys? Do you just point your mouse where you want it to go or what


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

It's kinda jerky, which is annoying


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2016)

My son loves this. He's 9


----------



## maomao (May 22, 2016)

Got up to 8,000 but still didn't make the leaderboard. My early tactic was to head for the edges and eat I relative safety but it makes for long boring games and relatively low scores. What's working best for me is staying near the middle and vulturing on other people. Staying out of conflicts is key. Even if you're good you'll lose one in ten. Wait until you're big enough to do the full encircling before you go snako a snako.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> What are the keys? Do you just point your mouse where you want it to go or what


Yeahp. 

And mouse button for boost.


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

Got it working now. It was super-jerky because i had qtorrent running and a 500ms ping. Now down to 12ms.


----------



## Opera Buffa (May 22, 2016)

trashpony said:


> My son loves this. He's 9



I shall stop giving my snake rude names


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

maomao said:


> Got up to 8,000 but still didn't make the leaderboard. My early tactic was to head for the edges and eat I relative safety but it makes for long boring games and relatively low scores. What's working best for me is staying near the middle and vulturing on other people. Staying out of conflicts is key. Even if you're good you'll lose one in ten. Wait until you're big enough to do the full encircling before you go snako a snako.



I find it's more fun staying small and trying to kill the big fuckers


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I find it's more fun staying small and trying to kill the big fuckers


Absolutely. 

Glory is ephemeral. 

Live fast, die young, fluke big, and die facepalm. 

Then begin again


----------



## camouflage (May 22, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeahp.
> 
> And mouse button for boost.



Not sure how to lunge on the touch-screen, sometimes it works... usually not.

Does any one know if the different coloured dots have significance, and what's with the moving ones?


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Not sure how to lunge on the touch-screen, sometimes it works... usually not.
> 
> Does any one know if the different coloured dots have significance, and what's with the moving ones?


Double tap.

Moving dots score lots more (c.50-100?)

Just entered a flat-out straight race with someone else - I was 5,500, he must've been 2000. Neck and neck to the edge. From the middle.

I didn't know you could die by crashing into the edge 

Edit: afaik, the only significance of different coloured dots is that, on touch at least, you shit out dots of your snake's colour when sprinting.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 22, 2016)

trashpony said:


> My son loves this. He's 9



same with lil' Angel	 (female carbon unit, 9)   plays it to death at the mo'


----------



## maomao (May 22, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Not sure how to lunge on the touch-screen, sometimes it works... usually not.
> 
> Does any one know if the different coloured dots have significance, and what's with the moving ones?


Moving dots give more mass than other ones but it usually isn't worth going after them. Colours seem to be random unless it's snake poo from speeding snakes in which case it's the same colour as the snake that pooed it.


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> I shall stop giving my snake rude names


He was introduced to it in his ICT lesson at school so I think it's safe to assume that a lot of your opponents are under 12


----------



## maomao (May 22, 2016)

trashpony said:


> He was introduced to it in his ICT lesson at school so I think it's safe to assume that a lot of your opponents are under 12


They probably have a slightly more mature sense of humour than I do and won't be as amused as I am by a snake called 'cunt'.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2016)

trashpony said:


> He was introduced to it in his ICT lesson at school so I think it's safe to assume that a lot of your opponents are under 12


The total lack of advanced tactics is part of the appeal!


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2016)

maomao said:


> They probably have a slightly more mature sense of humour than I do and won't be as amused as I am by a snake called 'cunt'.


They still think saying fart out loud is risqué


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

It seems so much easier on a PC because you can use a mouse and not have your finger get in the way or am I missing something


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> It seems so much easier on a PC because you can use a mouse and not have your finger get in the way or am I missing something


There's a directional / virtual joypad option on touchscreen, which I prefer.

I think.

More inclined to let my mouse cursor roam too far from my worm, or accidentally go past 180 degrees and get it turning in the wrong direction during a spasm of excitement.

I do tend to get higher scores on desktop, mind! Though I tell myself that's bc of the greater prolificity of desktop worms.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 23, 2016)

I promised myself that I would avoid playing this at work today  5683


----------



## Edward Kelly (May 23, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Not sure how to lunge on the touch-screen, sometimes it works... usually not.
> 
> Does any one know if the different coloured dots have significance, and what's with the moving ones?


You can lunge with the space bar as well as the mouse button.


----------



## camouflage (May 23, 2016)

Edward Kelly said:


> You can lunge with the space bar as well as the mouse button.



thanks anyway


----------



## Edward Kelly (May 23, 2016)

camouflage said:


> thanks anyway


didn't work?
I usually go two handed with my finger on the space bar and other on the mouse (or touch screen) unless I miss-interpreted and thought you meant speed, as in lunge?

What do ya expect...I only score in double digits anyway...


----------



## bi0boy (May 24, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I promised myself that I would avoid playing this at work today  5683



^^ This. I have 20,000 words to write.


----------



## BigTom (May 24, 2016)

Spent most of yesterday playing this, got up to 11k a couple of times, managed to get 1st place but that was early in the morning when there aren't many players.

Can't decide what is best:
When you kill a massive worm and you're tiny

Surviving a feeding frenzy

The  when you've encircled someone and mess it up killing yourself.

Being spawned right where a big worm has just died


----------



## mrs quoad (May 24, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Spent most of yesterday playing this, got up to 11k a couple of times, managed to get 1st place but that was early in the morning when there aren't many players.
> 
> Can't decide what is best:
> When you kill a massive worm and you're tiny
> ...


4. 

Hth!


----------



## mrs quoad (May 24, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> ^^ This. I have 20,000 worms to smite.


Fixed it for you


----------



## camouflage (May 24, 2016)

Edward Kelly said:


> didn't work?
> I usually go two handed with my finger on the space bar and other on the mouse (or touch screen) unless I miss-interpreted and thought you meant speed, as in lunge?
> 
> What do ya expect...I only score in double digits anyway...



Wanted to know how to lunge using the touch screen of my phone, keyboard not attached.

I figured it would be doubletap, still only works 33% of the time. Maybe you have to tap it loads, that works a bit more often but you can't pull off those wonderful intercepts that way.  Yesterday I trapped some 1000-plus beast in my own considerable coils, but couldn't close the deal and my trap unravelled. Soon after that I got trapped in a loop myself, by a very skillful player who pretty much textbooked me the same manoeuvre with perfect execution. Probably it was a 9 year old... no shame in it.


----------



## Edward Kelly (May 24, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Wanted to know how to lunge using the touch screen of my phone, keyboard not attached.
> 
> I figured it would be doubletap, still only works 33% of the time. Maybe you have to tap it loads, that works a bit more often but you can't pull off those wonderful intercepts that way.  Yesterday I trapped some 1000-plus beast in my own considerable coils, but couldn't close the deal and my trap unravelled. Soon after that I got trapped in a loop myself, by a very skillful player who pretty much textbooked me the same manoeuvre with perfect execution. Probably it was a 9 year old... no shame in it.


AAaahhhhh....phone.  Sorry mate, kept thinking of a laptop.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 24, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Wanted to know how to lunge using the touch screen of my phone, keyboard not attached.


Are you using the directional pad, or move-to-point-you're-touching?

The former works better, Ime. 

Also assume you're using the (identical) app rather than browser? Again, would assume this'd be better integrate.


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2016)

You bastards


----------



## bi0boy (May 24, 2016)

I was meant to finish writing this thing today but now my finger hurts.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 25, 2016)

Fuck. 

11,000 and 8th. 

Tried for a screenshot. 

Missed button. 

Locked phone


----------



## bi0boy (May 25, 2016)

just had a good game intercepting slitherbots.tk advert zombie worms


----------



## bi0boy (May 25, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Fuck.
> 
> 11,000 and 8th.
> 
> ...





I like this game because when you die it's generally not annoying just funny, especially when the person who cunningly killed you accidentally tops themselves immediately


----------



## BigTom (May 26, 2016)

rank #5  got just over 12k before I died.. played in a couple of games where the leader had 75k-80k


----------



## bi0boy (May 26, 2016)

Me seconds before I got killed by Destroyer 7000.

Well, it was me being too greedy that caused me to die but yeah


----------



## bi0boy (May 26, 2016)

I just de-arrested someone from being trapped in an encirclement. 

Straight after I got trapped myself but managed to kill my captor with a well-timed lunge.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2016)

just getting this now...


----------



## mrs quoad (May 26, 2016)

Gutted. 

During an opportunistic baby bath time game. 

Toddler catastrophised, so this is my final suicide run, eventually into sth like a twelve-longer


----------



## chilango (May 26, 2016)

I realised the other day that you're basically just eating shit in this game. You can even eat your own shit.


----------



## InfoBurner (May 26, 2016)

How do you get a patterned snake?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2016)

On the main screen , bottom left there's a setting to change colour , look through that


----------



## mrs quoad (May 26, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> On the main screen , bottom left there's a setting to change colour , look through that


I think this varies, depending on how you're accessing it. I *think* desktop / web browsers get no choice.


----------



## InfoBurner (May 26, 2016)

Hmm, yeah,just find out. By sharing to facebook...sigh, then that option comes up (I'm on pc)


----------



## InfoBurner (May 26, 2016)

Hopelessly addicted now


----------



## InfoBurner (May 27, 2016)

2.30 in the morning. I got top of a leaderboard for 15 mins with 17110 length and I went by the moniker...Doom Cock!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2016)

Why did I ever come to this thread.... Addicted as fuck


----------



## Fez909 (May 27, 2016)

I casually browsed this thread, didn't play. Wasn't interested. But then I remembered reading about it in some game dev forums I go on. Thought I'd have a look. Mistake.

Hopelessly addicted. Fuck you Quoad


----------



## Fez909 (May 27, 2016)

My favourite thing to do on this is: When I'm about 1k long and I stumble across a death spiral with a large snake and a smaller one inside, looking pitiful, I start my own encirclement. I'm usually not anywhere near close enough to full encircle the big snake, but that's not my plan.

I'd say about 25% of the time, the big snake fucks up and dies (more often than that if I'm the big snake in this situation), so now I'm in prime position to nab all the dots and grow huge. And at the same time, I get to finish off what the previous predator couldn't.

The poor little snake in the middle thought he'd escaped and was probably feeling pretty good about himself. Not anymore. Nature is cruel.


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2016)

I was about 10k big yesterday and thought I would chill out for a bit so left the middle and headed to the edge. I had one ~1kish snake who followed me all the way. I kept thinking they were about to dive in and attempt to kill me, but I wasn't sure - maybe they were just energetically being friendly. So eventually I decided to encircle them once and carry on my way figuring by the time my tail went by and unencircled them my head would be long gone and they'd go do something else. But no, they caught up with me and did me in


----------



## Fez909 (May 27, 2016)

Some tactics I like, that work, but I don't always implement:

At the beginning, head towards the centre. Follow a line of snake poo to find other snakes and to grow while commuting.

Avoid green snakes with a single eye - they're the most aggressive for some reason.

Same coloured snakes are usually easier to defeat. Maybe they think there's some connection between us and I won't attack them. I do.

When there's a feeding frenzy, don't be greedy. This is where I always fuck up. Take a few dots, then do a defensive circle. With a bit of luck another snake will be boosting along the line of dots from the other end and crash into you just in time for you to finish off your defensive move and hoover up their dots. Don't forget to do a defensive circle on this line of dots, too, as there'll be more rushing in. I always take too many and end up being the one who crashes into someone else's defensive circle


----------



## mrs quoad (May 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I was about 10k big yesterday and thought I would chill out for a bit so left the middle and headed to the edge. I had one ~1kish snake who followed me all the way. I kept thinking they were about to dive in and attempt to kill me, but I wasn't sure - maybe they were just energetically being friendly. So eventually I decided to encircle them once and carry on my way figuring by the time my tail went by and unencircled them my head would be long gone and they'd go do something else. But no, they caught up with me and did me in


Someone, somewhere, is posting a magnificent tale of heroism, persistence, miraculous escapes and giant slaying on another slither forum


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Some tactics I like, that work, but I don't always implement:
> 
> At the beginning, head towards the centre. Follow a line of snake poo to find other snakes and to grow while commuting.



There's lots of activity in the centre but if you can ambush a big one in the outer edges you might have the whole thing to yourself.

The mini map of where the snakes are only seems to work on my PC, on my iPad it just shows my location. I much prefer playing on the PC though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2016)

its so much better on pc using a mouse


----------



## camouflage (May 27, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Avoid green snakes with a single eye - they're the most aggressive for some reason.



totes agree... and also beware of the big flag snakes, the American, the Brazilian, the German, the Russian and the Gay Pride (maybe that last one is just someone who likes the pretty rainbow colours but nonetheless the same rule seems to apply).

I reckon there's something about the kind of person that gives their snake flag colors that makes them best avoided. Probably they play all day every day with a burning determination to REPREZENT, who knows.... just avoid.

Playing on the pc is certainly easier, but playing on the moby is more convenient for me and anyway... I guess I like a challenge.


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2016)

Yes I always try and kill the nationalists if I'm in a hunting mood. 

I'm a rainbow one btw and can't say I've noticed that rainbows are more aggressive to others. Certainly it's quite rare for two rainbows to attack each other.

I find the browny-orange ones with the dangly bit quite annoying. I figure they might be Chinese nationalists as they kind of look like dragons.


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2016)

Just started a game where the top ten were all on 2K. 

Obviously I died straight away


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2016)

8400 and 12th , silly mistake ended it grrr


----------



## camouflage (May 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Yes I always try and kill the nationalists if I'm in a hunting mood.
> 
> I'm a rainbow one btw and can't say I've noticed that rainbows are more aggressive to others. Certainly it's quite rare for two rainbows to attack each other.
> 
> I find the browny-orange ones with the dangly bit quite annoying. I figure they might be Chinese nationalists as they kind of look like dragons.



Maybe they just get a lot of practice looking after themselves from haterz, also agree about the dragons, plus I find that dangly bit upsetting, puts me off my game.


----------



## Fez909 (May 27, 2016)

New record! Didn't even make top though


----------



## BigTom (May 27, 2016)

15k and first place for a bit  Finally large enough / managed to encircle multiple snakes... then got encircled by another snake as I was doing it and got killed 

I like tracking alongside big worms when I'm small, picking off the scraps of their kills / the bots that have suicided against them and hoping/waiting for them to die so I can feast on their carcass... especially brilliant when you are directly behind them and they die so you can start munching from one end.


----------



## bi0boy (May 28, 2016)

saw a new one earlier


----------



## Edward Kelly (May 28, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I like tracking alongside big worms when I'm small, picking off the scraps of their kills / the bots that have suicided against them and hoping/waiting for them to die so I can feast on their carcass... especially brilliant when you are directly behind them and they die so you can start munching from one end.


That's what I mostly do 'cause i got a fucking shocking lag here (oz)
seems like a second but reality is only a fraction of that... it's more than likely because of location, but fuck me it's frustrating.


----------



## BigTom (May 28, 2016)

Edward Kelly said:


> That's what I mostly do 'cause i got a fucking shocking lag here (oz)
> seems like a second but reality is only a fraction of that... it's more than likely because of location, but fuck me it's frustrating.



It's really hard to play when there's a lag, I get a lag if I'm torrenting at the same time as that uses up my bandwidth.


----------



## strung out (May 29, 2016)

My top tip, that not many people seem to do.

If you get encircled by another snake, then don't coil up into a tight defensive position, try to skirt the edges of the encirclement as closely as possible. It gives the other snake as little space as possible to tighten the trap, and makes them more likely to fuck up and bash into you as they have to get closer and closer to you to make the trap work.


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2016)

Woo, got top of the leaderboard with more than double the score of #2.


----------



## WWWeed (May 29, 2016)

I've been enjoying this but there’s a fair bit of cheating going on with the mods and the bots.

I know because I set a bot up and watched it get up to 6k+ on its own just to see what would happen.


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2016)

First time I got 20K


----------



## maomao (May 30, 2016)

Best score yet, 3rd on leaderboard. Couldn't find print screen button on this keyboard till after I'd finished grrrr.


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2016)

I've realised that the true genius of this game is that to play it you need to try to keep the mouse cursor exactly where the play again button is.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jun 2, 2016)

_These _fucking new-guy motherfuckers


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2016)

iOS (and, I assume, Android) update with new control / joystick option.

Thumbs.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 3, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> _These _fucking new-guy motherfuckers


Yep, these are the new cunts of the game. They've replaced the single-eyed green snakes as the most annoying wankers on thir earth


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 3, 2016)

The only thing missing in this game is the ability to tbag the other worms when they run into you.

Not sure how a worm would tbag though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Woo, got top of the leaderboard with more than double the score of #2.
> 
> View attachment 87784


Oh. Is that you?!

I briefly chased someone with that name earlier, before killing myself in a moment of idiocy. Thumbs.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 3, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Oh. Is that you?!
> 
> I briefly chased someone with that name earlier, before killing myself in a moment of idiocy. Thumbs.



It was HAVE A NICE DAY until yesterday now I'm A SWORD DAY, A RED DAY which is what the Knights Templar say in Kingdom Rush Frontiers when you upgrade their Arterial Strike ability. I think it's from Theoden's speech in Return of the King. 

I don't get people who leave the name field blank. I saw a big surrounding each other battle between TURKIYE and Erdogan Fucks Goats earlier.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Opera Buffa (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## julisia tong (Jun 8, 2016)

what is your guys high scores???


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2016)

Finally got to #1


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jun 11, 2016)

Another new one. A mere paper tiger lobster


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 11, 2016)

New guys = cunts

Universal rule


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone else still playing? I'm a proper junkie. Just had my BEST ever kill, though.

The scenario: small snake is me. I've just started and I'm miles away from the centre. There's not much going on. I'm collecting the sparsely distributed dots in the outer universe and using them to propel myself closer towards the maelstrom.

On the way, I passed a fairly large snake. I'd have put him at around 3k or more, curling up into a tiny ball and pissing around. I ignore him and go about my business of bulking up when I notice he's fully turned into a ball. Almost a singularity of snake: Near infinite mass in an infinitesimally small space. Am I big enough to wrap him? Maybe! I was only about 200 big at this point but he's seriously compact.

I scoot along close to him, trying not to arouse suspicion. I've been farming dots for a little while and not been aggressive so the danger alarm remains silent. He's spinning fast so I'll have to time this right to make sure his head is as close to my tail as possible when I make the interception, leaving him no room to escape.

Looping around,  getting closer, then I see it. The moment.

I couldn't use my speed burst because I wasn't big enough to risk wasting any, but I didn't need it. It was perfect timing. I pulled up alongside him, gave him a wink, then casually started to wrap him. I was _just _too small to go all the way around, but that didn't matter. He was going so fast he panicked and smashed into the side of me, just in time for me to gobble up the first bit of his carcass and make myself long enough to engulf the entire dot pool. Which was handy as there was a tiny snake sniffing around and he was after my booty.

Turns out this tiny snake would kill me no more than 15 seconds later. But I don't care. This was the most glorious moment in my slithering career.


----------



## InfoBurner (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah, it's my favourite last bastion of procrastination, before I finally start what I've been putting off. Got Slither on my bookmarks toolbar and go by the moniker "Your Mum". Rarely make it past 20k though, I'm too reckless


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 15, 2016)

InfoBurner said:


> Yeah, it's my favourite last bastion of procrastination, before I finally start what I've been putting off. Got Slither on my bookmarks toolbar and go by the moniker "Your Mum". Rarely make it past 20k though, I'm too reckless


It's part of my daily work routine now.

En route to work -> call in Morrisons cafe for a sausage and bacon sandwich and a coffee -> take it to the office -> eat and drink while playing slither
Go to get some lunch -> bring it back to my desk -> eat and drink while playing slither
It's 5pm  and everyone's gone home -> I started work late so I have an hour left -> play some slither

Help me


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 24, 2017)

Ever since you put that score up there, Fez, I made it a personal goal to beat it. Never did. I got a couple of low 70's. 

Recently discovered a new iteration, Play Wormax with me!

Same game we know and love but now with leaderboards, and some very well balanced power ups. It offers some freemium enhancements but I treat 'em with derision. 

Still can't believe I'm addicted to something that had it's roots in a Nokia 3310.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 24, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> Ever since you put that score up there, Fez, I made it a personal goal to beat it. Never did. I got a couple of low 70's.
> 
> Recently discovered a new iteration, Play Wormax with me!
> 
> ...


Snake goes back a lot further than the Nokia 3310, I think it was a spectrum game originally, I had a nostalgia fest when I got a Nokia anyway.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2017)

AI learning how to slither (live now):

Twitch


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 19, 2017)

Still playing Wormax. Having a toddler biting my ankles most of the day, it's a great game to just have a quick bash on. The days of all-nighters on Total War or Skyrim are sadly in my past.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> Still playing Wormax. Having a toddler biting my ankles most of the day, it's a great game to just have a quick bash on. The days of all-nighters on Total War or Skyrim are sadly in my past.


Just signed up for this. Didn't see your post until today...looks slick


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 14, 2018)

Keeping on the .io theme here, anyone tried the Hole.io game here - finding it quite addictive - 1954 high score at the moment.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 14, 2018)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Keeping on the .io theme here, anyone tried the Hole.io game here - finding it quite addictive - 1954 high score at the moment.


I just have, and won't be trying again. Which is sort of good, given I need to get some work done.


----------



## dweller (Sep 14, 2018)

couldn't work out what to do


----------

